# Any expats in Toronto?



## Olga KI (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi there! 

I am relatively new to Toronto, came here 4 months ago to do my post-grad. I lived in 6 countries prior to coming here and the last 5 years I spent in the Middle East. 

Do not know the reason, but I found it quite difficult to meet people in Toronto  Perhaps I just do not know the "hot" places to go to 

Drop me a line if you want to meet for a cup of coffee or any other activity, I would love to get to know more people 

Thank you


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What are you doing as a post grad? 
Aren't there a lot of foreign postgrads at your university? 
Or maybe you can meet new people through meetup: Meetups near Toronto, Ontario - Meetup Fill in one of your interests, and you will find a group (foreign movies, walking, culture, cooking, reading, biking,...)
You can also attend the newcommers club: Toronto Newcomers Club


----------

